

Ask HN: Interviewing for a User Support position and need interview tips - wannabetechgeek

Hi HN. I've got a big interview this week for a User Support position with a small, but high growth start up. I've never worked in start up before, but I feel that the role would require a skills set that I've developed over time in nonprofit and project management. I'm not quite sure what to expect so I wanted to ask HN for some advice on preparing for the interview.  Obviously, good communication, interpersonal, and problem solving skills are important.  As well, as understanding the product and being able to articulate its strengths and areas of improvement.  Can anyone offer any additional advice, including specific interview questions that may come up? Thanks in advance. I really want this job!
======
sharpn
User support differs from many other roles in that a standard interview
actually can be a very good way to evaluate a candidate: it gives you a chance
to demonstrate clarity and succinct answers to questions you initially have no
control over. Remember that your interviewer (should) be looking for someone
who can quickly & clearly answer a question - so always be brief rather than
expansive [which is not always good advice for other roles]. I recommend
mentioning the importance of gently (but firmly) controlling the direction of
a support conversation to identify the core issue & efficiently identifying
the best response - resolve/escalate/apologise/whatever. Then _if possible_
demonstrate that skill within the interview - so if subsequently asked a vague
'open' question, politely ask 'closed' questions to narrow down the real
substance behind that question, and then answer _that_ decisively. Good luck!

~~~
wannabetechgeek
Thanks sharpn as those are really good points. When I get nervous I tend to
talk more, so I'll remember to keep your advice in mind during the phone
interview. Also like your last tip. Much appreciated.

------
jacquesm
Offer a free trial period of a week or so, if they like the way you work you
get to stay!

Worst case you'll be out of a week of your time, but such a no-risk offer
would be hard to turn down. Then make sure they never ever want to let you
go...

